# Someone stole my bow!!!!!!



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

So the story goes that I went to the storage cage in the basement in my apartment to rearrange some things. I grabbed my bow case to move it and the one of the latches was unlatched and it felt light. My girlfriend opened it up and low and behold, my bow, quiver and three arrows with broad heads were gone. The release was still there and the three other arrows with field tips were still there. 

What doesn't make any sense to me is that there was other expensive stuff in there, hockey equipment and an old computer, and that stuff wasn't touched.

I guess its my bad for not locking it back, BUT I had to unlock it so the maintenance guy could fix a leak in the ceiling above my cage, and than I went to work before he was done. He knew I was going to work, so yes I have my assumptions. I made a police report, but that won't do anything. Monday I have to go to the office and report it, but since I we don't have renters insurance I am pretty much F***ED.

I can only save money up for a new one now.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Had two of them stolen out of my truck the night before a hunting trip last year along with a Badlands pack full of all my electronics and glass. Trust me on this- I feel your pain


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

There is nothing worse than a thief. I had a shot gun stolen once and another time I had all of my fishing gear stolen from my car. The thieves that stole my shot gun got caught and I was paid $300 in restitution, I bought the gun from my friends dad for $50.
My fishing gear was stolen from my car when it got impounded by the Livonia police. A friend of mine was borrowing my car and got pulled over and he had a warrent for an unpaid trafic ticket, so they arrested him and impounded my car. The impound yard workers stole the stuff.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

bucksnbows said:


> The impound yard workers stole the stuff.


I got into an accident when I was 18. I ended up having to go to the hospital. I went to the junk yard where my smashed up car was. I managed to find my glasses. It had a couple of 12" speakers, amp, nice deck, hundreds of cd's.. I was on my way back from camping, full of equipment. Everything was there...

EXCEPT MY FISHING ROD AND TACKLE.

Some how that disappeared.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

About 20 years ago I had about 1000.00 of fishing equipment stolen from my apartment cage too. Didn't have renters either. Since then, I've made sure my butt is covered.

Had it happen to me 2 years ago. Entire bowcase, duffle with all my new hunting clothes and my back pack loaded with everything you could imagine. Recovered none from the police, but had insurance.

Let us know what you're missing in case it becomes available.

Bastiges!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Check ur PM's. I have a great hunt-ready package I have just laying around that should be used.


----------



## hank713 (Jul 31, 2005)

I have a darton,older but good shooter it is your's if you would like it.I will mail it to you and want nothing in return...I HATE THIEVE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I put insurance on my bow, guns, trail cams, binos, etc. . a couple months ago. . it is a stand-alone policy JUST for this stuff. . very good prices, and WELL worth it. . I had a cam stolen from me this spring and they replaced it for me. . 

No deductable, full replacement. . I recommend it


----------



## TimP (Jun 12, 2010)

That blows, how dare people do that to someone else's property!


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

why in the heck would you put a bow in a storage fence in a basement of a apartment complex??? it is thin enough to go in a closet or under a bed?? do you leave your guns in there to? wow


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I am totaly impressed by some of the folks here with good will that are willing to replace your bow with theirs that are just hanging up in their garages etc. Good job fellas. 
I too feel your pain, I have been ripped off before as well.
Life lived and lessons learned.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Let us know what bow, in case someone comes in to sell the bow. Also I have some used bows, I don't know if they will fit you, older, but you can use.


----------



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

That sucks man!

I will keep my eyes open for you we just had a PSE Bowmaddness we just gave away at BHP... just missed it.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

what a sick feeling


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Keep your eyes on Craigslist. That is where most of these dirt bags try and sell this stuff. You'd be surprised how stupid most of these guys are.
I also know that the pawn shops have to report all items they purchase to the local police dept. Your bow have a serial # on it?

Me personally, I'd be having a long conversation with that maintenance man.

Sucks to learn a lesson the hard way on where to store your stuff.


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

BIGCHRIS said:


> So the story goes that I went to the storage cage in the basement in my apartment to rearrange some things. I grabbed my bow case to move it and the one of the latches was unlatched and it felt light. My girlfriend opened it up and low and behold, my bow, quiver and three arrows with broad heads were gone. The release was still there and the three other arrows with field tips were still there.
> 
> What doesn't make any sense to me is that there was other expensive stuff in there, hockey equipment and an old computer, and that stuff wasn't touched.
> 
> ...


I have a Hoyt top of the line bow that I will give you if you want to drive down to my house. I paid over 700 bucks and just don't use it. I only have one condition and thats that you use it and if you decide you don't like it for some reason you give it to someone else. Of course thats an honor thing and I trust that you would do that. 

Let me know.


----------



## E Man (Feb 16, 2001)

He didn't touch anything else and left the bow case closed cuz hes figuring you would look for it for a couple months and by that time you may have forgotten about him. 
But I'm not blaming anyone


----------

